# 5th icsi failure-what next???



## LS180 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just had my 5th icsi treatment at Birmingham priory and yet again it was a bfn.  Words cant explain how im feeling, but on here its probably the only place where anyone can actually understand.

This time i was on 187.5 of menupur and cetrotide (short protocol) which has been the route for my last 4 cycles. 15 eggs were collected, 9 were mature and 6 fertilised.  This cycle we did everything we could.  I had:
1)scratch
2)immune testing (all clear)
3) clexane and steriods after transfer
4)embryo glue
5) timelapse imaging.

Also this cycle we were able to use fresh sperm as thankfully after 7 years of finishing chemo and stopping medications, dh has live swimmers again ☺

I had 2 day 3 embryos transferred and again bfn.

Even with doing everything docs have said, icsi still isnt working.  After 5 attempts and given everything ive had done- ovarian drilling, hysteroscopy, laporoscopy, what should i do next? Is there something im missing? Do i go to a new clinic?

Im just so confused on what i should do next and any guidance would be great.

Thank u for taking the time to read, and baby dust to all

Xxx


----------



## Deferred Dreams (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I'm afraid I don't have advice for you - I am also 34 and have just posted desperately following the failure of our fourth fresh cycle - and didn't want to read and run.

If anything comes out of our review appointment which may be relevant to you (as some of our circumstances look similar), I will let you know.

Look after yourself xxx


----------

